# Anyone use the milwaukee fuel m18 line?



## stoop14 (Feb 5, 2012)

I currently have the dewalt lith-ion 18v kit and it's fine but not having battery fuel gage is driving me nuts. Was thinking on picking up the new fuel line? Any opinions? Hilti is also a option but they don't offer as many tools as milwaukee and I don't want multiple chargers ect...


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a M18 fuel kit. It's ok
The tools a heavier and feel better made than the Dewalt tools, but I bought a Dewalt 20v kit and I liked it better.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I love my Milwaukee... But people have their own opinions on tools.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Milwaukee is the best out now IMO.


----------



## stoop14 (Feb 5, 2012)

Better then hilti? They cost the same.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

stoop14 said:


> Better then hilti? They cost the same.


Where do you shop?


----------



## stoop14 (Feb 5, 2012)

my company gets very good pricing on hilti, and for me to buy the fuel tools i want, i have to buy them all separate because they dont have a fuel combo yet.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Hilti
Milwaukee
Dewalt
Ridgid
Rest of the crap

That's the list best at the top. But Hilti is to pricy 
I have a m18 fuel drill/hammer drill driver. It's a beast. I used crafstman for 8 years. So the m18 regular kit I have is a dream. The sawz all is bad to the bone I've used other brands and by far mils m18 fuel or reg is the best for the money


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I dumped all my Dewalt tools. All mt cordless are Milwaukee M18 fuel. I have 2 M12 fuel hackzalls, the copper tubing cutter, and the pvc shear. Love them all. I have a hilti rotary hammer and a Milwaukee shear I use for tin work. I will never go back to Dewalt.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a 4 piece set. The hacksawl has been repaired under warranty twice and the chuck on the hammer drill replaced. 

For the money, I like this set, just don't get the hacksawl wet too much.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

stoop14 said:


> Better then hilti? They cost the same.


I would go hilti then


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Hilti is the best but they are way more expensive for me.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

stoop14 said:


> my company gets very good pricing on hilti, and for me to buy the fuel tools i want, i have to buy them all separate because they dont have a fuel combo yet.


Hell hook is up. How do u get Hilti that cheap?


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

I like Milwaukee but dewalt seems to have a feature on their sawzalls that will keep me a fan of their tools until they take a crap on me.


----------



## stoop14 (Feb 5, 2012)

What feature on the dewalt sawzall u like?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

He likes the adjustable stroke action. Straight or more oval action. Thers a term for it. Or is it ridgid with that feature ?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> He likes the adjustable stroke action. Straight or more oval action. Thers a term for it. Or is it ridgid with that feature ?


Yeah it's called masterbation


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Actually lol no it's the ability to turn the blade sideways either way as well as up and down either way.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Orbital?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yea that's the term. It's ridgid with that feature. Wish my Milwaukee had it.


----------



## stoop14 (Feb 5, 2012)

MTDUNN said:


> I have a 4 piece set. The hacksawl has been repaired under warranty twice and the chuck on the hammer drill replaced.
> 
> For the money, I like this set, just don't get the hacksawl wet too much.


Fuel has 4 peice sets now?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

stoop14 said:


> Fuel has 4 peice sets now?


No. I was wrong. I have a regular m18 set


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

I just smoked my m18 fuel hammer drill had it for just over a year. I'm lucky if I get a year out of any cordless tool. New construction works the tools hard.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

plumber tim said:


> I just smoked my m18 fuel hammer drill had it for just over a year. I'm lucky if I get a year out of any cordless tool. New construction works the tools hard.


They have 5 year warranty. You can print the packing label directly from their website. It's free. Just put it in a box and you get either a new or fixed in about a week. I've done it several times with my drills and saws and 1 battery that stopped charging


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yep. Warranty that thing. I take mine to Morrisons and my counter guy takes care of all of it for me I buy a lot of tools and material ther


----------



## stoop14 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ya I only do new commercial construction.


----------



## Maison (Nov 7, 2013)

Coming from a sprink I can tell you that I love the way Hilti stuff is made. I think they are probably built the best and the batteries on them are amazing. The only con to going Hilti is the lack of tools. The just flat out don't have some of the units Milwaukee has. Recently at work they bought two crews brand new cordless sets and they go them Milwaukee. The guys love the Hammer Drill and Impact but the are constantly complaining about the lack of a cordless band saw. They got metal circular saws instead because Hilti doesn't offer a cordless bandsaw and that metal circular saw leaves burs on our all thread all the time and its freaking annoying.


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> They have 5 year warranty. You can print the packing label directly from their website. It's free. Just put it in a box and you get either a new or fixed in about a week. I've done it several times with my drills and saws and 1 battery that stopped charging


That would work if I hadn't got the drill as a freebie from the Milwaukee rep. I don't think I can get it fixed under warranty seeing how I don't have a proof of purchase.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

plumber tim said:


> That would work if I hadn't got the drill as a freebie from the Milwaukee rep. I don't think I can get it fixed under warranty seeing how I don't have a proof of purchase.


Don't need it. All their stuff is date stamped. If it's under warranty age wise it's covered. No proof of purchase required.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

M18 fuel drill.

It's a beast. more than once it tweaked my arm something fierce.


----------



## Nlindbert (Sep 10, 2010)

What about the m18 propex tool for you uponor users? All their tools look great and most have led lighting but we run mostly dewalt at work. I prefer milwaukee Ive got my own set at home but never use it like I could on the job but I have pex gun envy when I see one of the m18 pex tool I am still using the manual tool for up to 1" and rarely need anything over that. we still sweat all our 1 1/4 + water service.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I just purchased the proper tool, did it all by hand for years....awesome! Should have spent the money sooner.


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

Buddy of mine jus got the m18 impact driver. That things got wicked torque. Kicks my ridgids butt hands down.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Nlindbert said:


> What about the m18 propex tool for you uponor users? All their tools look great and most have led lighting but we run mostly dewalt at work. I prefer milwaukee Ive got my own set at home but never use it like I could on the job but I have pex gun envy when I see one of the m18 pex tool I am still using the manual tool for up to 1" and rarely need anything over that. we still sweat all our 1 1/4 + water service.


If you don't use above 1", get the m12.


----------

